# Sp 22



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Has anyone tried out the Walther SP 22? I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## cragrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*looks like a friggen spaceship!*

don't like the looks, but anything that ugly probably works well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I held a couple at a gun show a couple of weeks ago - seems very nice.

Go to www.rimfirecentral.com for reviews of it from people who own one.


----------

